# Dust Deputy = Winner



## Mike Burke (Feb 9, 2016)

Dust Deputy...We have a Winner !!

I suppose that it has been post here before and said by many but I am amazed. I just got one...they are on sale at Mannerds

I tried it out and WoW !!!! This thing rocks. One product that really works. No more cleaning out the shop vac and filter :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm a believer !!!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have their xl version on my dust collector, and couldn't agree more.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I must be the only person who didn't like his DD.


----------



## Mike Burke (Feb 9, 2016)

What didn't you like about it ?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It remove too much dust?? Work too well?? Too much fun???


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> It remove too much dust?? Work too well?? Too much fun???


Actually it didn't remove hardly any. Everything still ended up in the shop vac.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Somethings not right about your setup....mine literally catches 99.95% of what goes throug mine. I measured the last time I emptied 30 gallons of sawdust out of the min, and there was slightly less than 1/4 cup in the bag....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Is it possible you were hooked up backward??


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Is it possible you were hooked up backward??


Nope, though I did double check that. The problem was the debris wasn't falling out but rather being sucked back out while in mid-air. It took me a while to figure this out. And yes it was a shop vac, not a dust collector. Just a Ridgid 6.5 hp shop vac with apparently really good suction.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Interesting. The really good suction part shouldn't matter....i wonder if in some way yours was defective....wrong length ports or something.


----------



## Mike Burke (Feb 9, 2016)

I have mine hooked up to me Alto/Wap SQ10 vacuum. I have been working with some mdf latley...man thats some dusty stuff....and my DD is catching everything. I would call Oneida and check with them. That doesn't sound right that its not working.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Possible the lid to dd or lid to bucket interfaces are leaking??


----------



## Mike Burke (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't know how ( no offense) you could mess it up. All I did was pull mine out of the box, mount the dd to the lid and pluged the hoses in.
I don't even have a hose clamp or anything on them....mines only half put together and it works like a charm.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Possible the lid to dd or lid to bucket interfaces are leaking??


I had used smoke tubes (the same tubes used to fit test people with respirators) to check for leak & couldn't find any. After dealing with it for a few days, I just did away with the DD & barrel and its been sitting there for 2-years now. Maybe someday I'll get around to selling it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Fair enough....I think your the first person I've ever heard of who didn't have great results from a DD


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, I hadn't heard anyone else have issues either. I guess I'm just an anomaly  The main reason I never worried about it was shortly after I stopped using it, I picked up a used Grizzly 1.5 HP Baby Cyclone  for $175 and I've pretty much been using that for all my needs. Its a good unit, but I plan on upgrading to larger 2HP unit with my SP & CFM.

NOTE: I see where Grizzly has this unit closed out as they are doing away with the standard version for HEPA and low-noise versions.


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

Burb said:


> I must be the only person who didn't like his DD.


Don't say that. my 4" dust deputy is in route. Showing up soon. Watched over 40 videos of folks that said that thing works... I don't have to clean my shop vac but once every year or so...sometimes more. That reason alone made me spring 240.00 for it and a few accessories. 

Your just around the corner from me. Wanna sell your old one?

Mark Jones


----------



## twedlake (Oct 23, 2018)

Burb said:


> Actually it didn't remove hardly any. Everything still ended up in the shop vac.



definitely something wrong with your setup. I toyed around with the idea of this vs a dust collection system then finally decided, ah I'll try it if it don't work onto the dust collection system for me. I built 3 red cedar adirondack chairs for our kids, a student desk for my son, and just finished a nightstand and bedroom table for my wife. With all of that sawing, sanding, routing, jointing, and then clean up afterwards, not a single speck of dust in my shopvac. Of course I did empty the DD about 15 times during the planing stage of the rough cedar.


If there is any leaks whatsoever, performance takes a MAJOR hit. Also FWIW, the only persons I ever seen writing about problems are those that didn't buy the kit, only the cyclone itself as a DIY project.


----------



## samandothers (Jan 20, 2012)

This is an old thread from 2016. Burb was last on 9/18. He may respond but just FYI.


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

*Dust Deputy old thread*



samandothers said:


> This is an old thread from 2016. Burb was last on 9/18. He may respond but just FYI.


Thanks. It never hurts to ask. I am going to buy the 2" Dust Deputy as well. Thought I would save a few bucks on it. Even if I needed to put a different shop vac on a dust deputy it would be worth it not having to clean those filters all the time. Last year I put up a 2" hose reel from Fast Cap and love that thing. It goes 25 feet into my shop and in seconds its rolled back up and out of the way. 

I had a 20x28 external shop building that I built with fixed dust collection to all tools. 5 hp planer, shaper, radial saw, jointer, table saw, jointer, router table, even floor sweeps, it all vented outside to a 4'x4' gambrel roof Dust Barn. All of the tools had a dust gate that turned on the 220 volt collector. I built it all from scratch. Even the Blower. Fine Woodworking had the gates. Popular Woodworking had the first dust collector I built. Learned a lot about what not to do and how things will pile up and block the system. 


My double car garage is now my shop. Yet I keep other stuff in it as well. Want the best dust options that fit. I can't wait to et that dust deputy installed and have full suction to the machines again and not clean the filters but once every year or so. Right now my shop vac works great for about 15 minutes than it starts slowing down as the filter gets clogged.


----------



## evilboweivel (Nov 3, 2018)

> The problem was the debris wasn't falling out but rather being sucked back out while in mid-air.


finally found out working with a bigger cyclone that the dust collection bin has to be airtight 100% or this will happen 
6" inlet 7" outlet have a 3hp 4 bag and a 2hp 2 bag dust collectors on it to get it to work right

added a Clear Vue Mini CV06 with 2" pvc piping to the work bench and other locations for router, sanders and general shop clean up
Cyclones work really well once you get the bugs out

of course if you let the dust bin fill up then you will bypass on to the vac or the dust collectors


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

evilboweivel said:


> finally found out working with a bigger cyclone that the dust collection bin has to be airtight 100% or this will happen
> 6" inlet 7" outlet have a 3hp 4 bag and a 2hp 2 bag dust collectors on it to get it to work right
> 
> added a Clear Vue Mini CV06 with 2" pvc piping to the work bench and other locations for router, sanders and general shop clean up
> ...


Just downloaded the Dust Deputy manual. It pretty much says that same thing in the manual. It's all about being air tight reducing friction and removing points that allows dust to collect. I learned not to glue my systems up as it allows for things to be easily unclogged when something weird happens and things get crossways in there. Was checking out yesterday where the system will be. Limited floor space it will be mounted up off the floor.


----------



## samandothers (Jan 20, 2012)

Quite the down size in shops! I hope the DD works for you. The hose reel sounds interesting. Do you have issues with the 2" hose clogging? Seems it would restrict flow.


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

samandothers said:


> Quite the down size in shops! I hope the DD works for you. The hose reel sounds interesting. Do you have issues with the 2" hose clogging? Seems it would restrict flow.



Got the Dust Deputy roughed in this evening. Need to make some adjustments yet. It works fine right now but will be better when I get a 18x18x6" tall base made for it. Needed a piece of pipe about 3" longer than what I had laying around. 


Some of the tools dust collection work better with a shop vac setup. More velocity. I have been using that 25 foot pool hose on that Fast Cap reel for almost a year now. It has not clogged in the hose. Just in the shop vac's wet and dry attachement I sweep the shop floor with. Will put a smaller dust deputy on the shop vac in a couple of weeks when the mad money is built back up. 

I am looking forward to having max suction on that shop vac once the dust deputy is installed for that. 

The 4" dust deputy I just installed to night is working fine. I have yet to give it good test with the resaw bandsaw but just cleaning up on the install sawdust and some leaves it was dropping it in the barrel. The 2" pool hose on the shop vac is much less hassle when vacuuming up the floor. I did some floor vacuuming with the 4" hose but it's like wollering a water buffalo around.


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

If your cyclone isn't working there's a problem with the setup. This isnt a handplane that takes experience and finess to make work correctly. This is simple laws of physics and some PVC pipe fitting/gluing. If it's not working it's a problem with the setup. I bought a cheap Chinese cyclone and it's working perfectly. There's just a trace of dust and lots of dog hair in my shop vac barrel. Filter is clean and tons of suckage.

Here's my thread:
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-cyclone-shop-vac-dust-collector-cheap-197330/


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

ryan50hrl said:


> Somethings not right about your setup....mine literally catches 99.95% of what goes throug mine. I measured the last time I emptied 30 gallons of sawdust out of the min, and there was slightly less than 1/4 cup in the bag....



I agree. I have a Rigid shop vac and a 30 gallon drum and I will have to empty the drum a couple of time before I even clean the filter, even then it isn't real dusty.


Gary


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

ryan50hrl said:


> Somethings not right about your setup....mine literally catches 99.95% of what goes throug mine. I measured the last time I emptied 30 gallons of sawdust out of the min, and there was slightly less than 1/4 cup in the bag....



I agree. I have a Rigid shop vac and a 30 gallon drum and I will have to empty the drum a couple of time before I even clean the filter, even then it isn't real dusty.


Gary


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I keep a shop vac, a dust separator, and accessories on a rolling cart. I am very pleased with it. I plug it into my power tools as I use them, and it makes floor cleanup easy. 

The dust separator is a "Cyclone", which I bought at Woodcraft. It seemed like the best match at the right price, based on the advice of the salesperson in the store. The Cyclone works well enough for me, but I would not be surprised if the Dust Deputy turns out to be a better product. 

What I want to share is how my shop vac, dust separator and accessories fit on the rolling cart. See:

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/what-did-you-do-today-127682/index122/#post1886385


----------

